# Took me 2 weeks to build but....



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished Piggy plaza and moved them in today! They all love it, Daisydude loves having neighbours but without the complication of actually having to share food lol

Only trouble is we keep losing the babies in the big one as its just soo huge! Still need to get some toys made but they are quite happy so far.....

.... now before any blokes look unimpressed, remember:-
1, I am a single mum!
2, Its only the second hutch I've ever built!
3, It was made from old pallets that I had to break up first!

So I'm very very chuffed to pieces


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

fancy coming and building an indoor cage for my piggies?!  I am impressed with that, my diy skills are non-existent and my pigs need a new indoor cage for when the weather turns cooler.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

looks brilliant well done


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow im impressed well done

happy piggies


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Aw thanks guys, I am really happy with it, although I ache all over now!

Well I checked out buying something similar and even second hand and half falling apart people were still asking like £100-£150 

So thought I'll give it a try and in all its costs me about £28 to make 

Its actually quite high up on legs and now it against the wall I'm thinking to get some more pallets and enclose the bottom bit to make an enormus cupboard to put all the piggy stuff in cus I would be able to fit a whole bale of hay underneath and all their food, spare houses and that too!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks good and I'm sure your piggies love the space


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done thats fab :thumbup: I bet your piggies are very pleased with their new mansion


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

How clever are you?  Bet the piggies are loving it.


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats awesome ! Well done you !


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh they are loving it! I'm thinking of my next project for them already 

I'm thinking of a new big run for the garden, something a bit more interesting for them while they are out there, thinking sort of assault course/crystal maze style (only without the trapped in a room bit til they finish the puzzle lol)


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Oh they are loving it! I'm thinking of my next project for them already
> 
> I'm thinking of a new big run for the garden, something a bit more interesting for them while they are out there, thinking sort of assault course/crystal maze style (only without the trapped in a room bit til they finish the puzzle lol)


 I used to love that show. lots of tubes and hiding places sounds like a great idea


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

Impressive! One of the best guinea pig setups I have seen! Piggies, contrary to popular belief, like to climb & explore. 2 weeks well spent here


----------

